# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  I Mac nuk lejon te instalohet

## dardani8

Ngjat Jeta.

Nje Shok imi punon si Rollout puntor dhe kishte marr ne  nje  Firm dy I Mac G5 me intel Processor Core duo.

Problemi  qendron aty se ai nuk  kishte marre te  dhenat e Passwordid Admin keshtu qe nuk ka mundesi te  punoj me ta.
Mi  solli mua ti instaloj, ne njerin arrita ta  ndryshoj  passowrdin dhe ti fshij Users e ti  vendos te ri ne system por  problemi ne ket I mac  eshte se nuk  lejon  krjimin e nje Image per  instalim.
Une  nuk ja  kam  shume  iden me Mac  se jame me shume i percendruar ne  Windows.

Din kush se  si mund ti jap Userit te  drejta te  pakufizuara.
( IMac kan qen  pjes  e nje Domaine)

Per I MAc  numer 2 aty  nuk munda ta ndryshoj  Passwordin e Userit dhe  vendosa ta  formatizoj, e instalova  suse Linux por  tash nuk po mund ta instaloj X Lion ne I MAc  kush me jep noj kshill si te  veproj.
Cfar  Formati  perdor Mac JFS apo????


Flmn

----------


## dardani8

Flmn per  pergjigjet.


Deshta te  tregoj se si e kam zgjedhur problemin.
Pasi ai i mac ishte  me Chipset te Intelit  duhet te behej formatizimi i USB Stickut  permes te  cilit une tentoja ta  instaloja IMacun ne Format GUID e jo APLE HFS. pastaj  futa ne  USB Stik edhe EFI Loader  edhe Chameleon te cilet  ndihmojne  nese ka pnegesa  gjate  Boot te  USB  Stickut.

----------

